# fare le ore piccole



## Marlotta

Ciao a tutti, esiste una frase spagnola per tradurre l'espressione italiana "fare le ore piccole"?
Grazie a tutti.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Cosa vuol dire essatamente questa frase?


----------



## Marlotta

Attardarsi fino alle due le tre del mattino, diciamo le prime ore della notte, quelle che hanno un numero piccolo (l'una, le due, le tre).
Grazie


----------



## femmejolie

Trasnochar.
Le gusta trasnochar con los amigos (gli piace fare le ore piccole con gli amici)

Madrugar (alzarsi/svegliarsi presto/ di buon'ora/all'alba)


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

No creo que exista algo parecido en castellano.

In castellano "fare le ore piccole" vuol dire piutosto che tutto va rapido, ... il tempo diventa piccolo.

Mi spiace! Comunque forse ci sarano altri a dire la sua opinione


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

femmejolie said:


> Trasnochar.
> Le gusta madrugar con los amigos (gli piace fare le ore piccole con gli amici)


 
 ¿Estás segura que esto es castellano?
Trasnochar ... quiere decir estar en vigilia (madrugada)
Madrugar ... es levantarse!


----------



## femmejolie

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> ¿Estás segura que esto es castellano?
> Trasnochar ... quiere decir estar en vigilia (madrugada)
> Madrugar ... es levantarse!


 
Es obvio que fue un lapsus. No sé por qué has borrado la siguiente línea (que yo he puesto en rojo), con lo que se veía claramente que era un "lapsus cálami" (bueno, sí lo sé  )


			
				Femmejolie said:
			
		

> Trasnochar.
> Le gusta trasnochar con los amigos (gli piace fare le ore piccole con gli amici)
> *Madrugar (alzarsi/svegliarsi presto/ di buon'ora/all'alba)*


----------



## Neuromante

Non o capito niente dal vostro intercamvio da post .
Comunque ci provo anche io:

Madrugar sarebbe alzarsi presto la mattina.
Trasnochar, andare tarde a letto.
Le ore picole nella Spagna non si usano, propio perche non è cosi stranno andare a letto verso le due. Abbiamo un orario piu notturno.
Al massimo direi Acostarse tarde


----------



## lapostiza

?Cual es el significado de la palabra "trasnochar", jamas la he escuchado?

Grazie mille,

Marta


----------



## mauro63

lapostiza said:


> ?Cual es el significado de la palabra "trasnochar", jamas la he escuchado?
> 
> Grazie mille,
> 
> Marta


.

Trasnochar es quedarse despierto hasta altas horas de la noche.  En general conlleva la idea de estar haciendo algo y en general,algo divertido.
Si te quedas despierto toda la noche por insomnio, no dices trasnochar.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Neuromante said:


> Non ho capito niente del vostro intercambio di post .
> Comunque ci provo anch' io:
> 
> Madrugar sarebbe alzarsi presto la mattina.
> Trasnochar, andare tardi a letto.
> Le ore piccole in Spagna non si usano, propio perchè non è cosi strano andare a letto verso le due. Abbiamo un orario più notturno.
> Al massimo direi Acostarse tarde



Pequenas (con mi teclado puedo solo escribir la ene) correcciones.


----------



## Gianma

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Pequenas (con mi teclado puedo solo escribir la ene) correcciones.



Otra pequeña correccion, Petalo: "perch*é*" es escrito con acento agudo, y pronunciado con "e" cerrada.

Perdona


----------



## femmejolie

lapostiza said:


> ?Cual es el significado de la palabra "trasnochar", jamas la he escuchado?


Por lo visto, en México no se dice "trasnochar". No sé si se dirá en su lugar "madrugar", aunque a nosotros nos suene a "levantarse" temprano. No nos lo ha dicho. A lo mejor, hasta mi "lapsus" tiene su razón de ser en Hispanoamérica, jejeje.




mauro63 said:


> .
> 
> Trasnochar(de tras- y noche) es quedarse despierto hasta altas horas de la noche. En general conlleva la idea de estar haciendo algo y en general,algo divertido.No siempre, tienes razón, se puede trasnochar estudiando para un examen o cuidando a alguien enfermo, aunque en estos casos se suele decir  "pasar la noche en vela/pasar la noche en blanco".
> Si te quedas despierto toda la noche por insomnio, no dices trasnochar.Pasar la noche en vela/ en blanco.


 
"Vigilia" (DRAE:"Acción de estar despierto o en vela") me suena a "Cuaresma", a religiosidad. "Estar en vigilia" yo nunca lo he oído, suena a antiguo.


----------



## mauro63

Coincido con Fj con las expresiones estar en vela o pasar la noche en vela ,  en vigilia . Nosotros la usamos más cuando las situaciones implican preocupación, ansiedad , algo que te mantiene alerta. 

Recordé un par de expresiones en italiano que podrían agregarse : 
Fare nottata ,  perdere la notte <<<<<<  trasnochar 

fare levataccia <<<<<<<  madrugar 

alzarsi di prima levata ( questa qua non so se si usi )


----------



## irene.acler

mauro63 said:


> Coincido con Fj con las expresiones estar en vela o pasar la noche en vela ,  en vigilia . Nosotros la usamos más cuando las situaciones implican preocupación, ansiedad , algo que te mantiene alerta.
> 
> Recordé un par de expresiones en italiano que podrían agregarse :
> Fare nottata ,  perdere la notte <<<<<<  trasnochar
> 
> fare una levataccia <<<<<<<  madrugar
> 
> alzarsi di prima levata ( questa qua non so se si usa)



_Alzarsi di prima levata_ nunca la he escuchado en italiano.
En cuanto a _fare nottata_, más bien yo diría _fare la notte_, pero _fare la notte _yo la usaría con referencia al turno de noche cuando se trabaja.


----------



## lapostiza

mauro63 said:


> .
> 
> Trasnochar es quedarse despierto hasta altas horas de la noche. En general conlleva la idea de estar haciendo algo y en general,algo divertido.
> Si te quedas despierto toda la noche por insomnio, no dices trasnochar.


Ya comprendo. En el norte de Mexico se usa mas "desvelar" o "madrugar". Estas dos palabras implican que uno se queda despierto hasta las horas del amanecer por razones de fiesta o trabajo.


----------



## femmejolie

lapostiza said:


> Ya comprendo. En el norte de Mexico se usa mas "desvelar" o "madrugar". Estas dos palabras implican que uno se queda despierto hasta las horas del amanecer por razones de fiesta o trabajo.


O sea, que en México se dice " madrugar" en vez de trasnochar. Muy interesante, yo creo que a algún forero en particular puede interesarle bastante ( a pesar de que en España "madrugar" sea "levantarse" de la cama)
Este hilo puede interesar a alguien.


----------



## indigoio

femmejolie said:


> Por lo visto, en México no se dice "trasnochar". No sé si se dirá en su lugar "madrugar", aunque a nosotros nos suene a "levantarse" temprano.


Hola Jolie:

No. En México sí usamos _trasnochar_ pero es más común decir _desvelar_. _Madrugar_ para nosotros es lo mismo que para ustedes   Para una trasnochada hasta la mañana siguiente, coloquialmente decimos 'me la amanecí'.



femmejolie said:


> O sea, que en México se dice " madrugar" en vez de trasnochar  .


In Messico:
madrugar: alzarsi prestissimo
trasnochar: andare a letto tardissimo = desvelarse

Con _fare le ore piccole_ io capisco _desvelarse / trasnocharse_. Bene, così l'ho imparato  

Ciao amici!


----------



## femmejolie

indigoio said:


> No. *En México sí usamos trasnochar* pero es más común decir _desvelar_. _Madrugar_ para nosotros es lo mismo que para ustedes  Para una trasnochada hasta la mañana siguiente, coloquialmente decimos 'me la amanecí'.
> 
> In Messico:
> madrugar: alzarsi prestissimo
> trasnochar: andare a letto tardissimo = desvelarse


Yo lo decía por los post *9* y *16*. En el post *9* una compatriota tuya escribió que nunca había oído *"trasnochar":*
#9 => LAPOSTIZA:"¿Cuál es el significado de la palabra *"trasnochar"*?, *jamás la he escuchado*."


----------



## lapostiza

femmejolie said:


> Yo lo decía por los post *9* y *16*. En el post *9* una compatriota tuya escribió que nunca había oído *"trasnochar":*
> #9 => LAPOSTIZA:"¿Cuál es el significado de la palabra *"trasnochar"*?, *jamás la he escuchado*."


Asi es, nunca habia escuchado la palabra trasnochar.  Y vengo del norte de Mexico y ha dichos distintos a los del sur y de la D.F.  Es ma comun decir "desvelar" pero aun tambien usamos "madrugar".


----------



## cárabo

No sé si este "hilo" ha quedado un poco "trasnochado"...


----------

